# Epic Ref Fail!



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

LMAO
WTF!!!!!!!!!
HOW DO YOU ******* GET A JOB AS A REF SO EASILY??? 

******* TURD COMMISSIONS


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

What the ****? It wasn't even hard to see? What a joke, that ref is entrusted with the fighters safety and failed. 

For shame.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> What the ****? It wasn't even hard to see? What a joke, that ref is entrusted with the fighters safety and failed.
> 
> For shame.


He was staring right at it is unbelievable part.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Honestly, that man should be fired and given a lifetime ban from an licensed MMA organisation. Who would trust him now anyway?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> Honestly, that man should be fired and given a lifetime ban from an licensed MMA organisation. Who would trust him now anyway?


Im surprised the fighter didn't kick the shit out of him after.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm very surprised that noone jumped in there to stop it. I would have if I was even in the other guy's corner. At some point this ref is no longer being a bad ref, and he starts being a guy that should be charged with attempted murder.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> I'm very surprised that noone jumped in there to stop it. I would have if I was even in the other guy's corner. At some point this ref is no longer being a bad ref, and he starts being a guy that should be charged with attempted murder.


Yeah i actually wanted to post this in the UFC section because i think this deserves more attention. Something like this cant go unnoticed. 

But im kind of walking a think line right now with the mods and infractions and what not so i decided to not try. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

What a jackass. Even if he was blind he should have been able to at least hear him tapping. Unfortunate to say the least:thumbsdown:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> LMAO
> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> HOW DO YOU ******* GET A JOB AS A REF SO EASILY???
> 
> ******* TURD COMMISSIONS


holeeee shit. that ref was a french import to istanbul though. who knows what commission if any this guy had experience under.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

That's not just plain ridiculous, it's f*cking dangerous. Hope this joker lost his job.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HexRei said:


> holeeee shit. *that ref was a french* import to istanbul though. who knows what commission if any this guy had experience under.


That explains everything. French people suck!


He should be hit in the head with a baseball bat.

What a f*cking retard!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Quite scary to watch really. 

If it was the other way round and it was the fighter who would not release the hold, then im pretty sure he would be fined and more than likely fired. This should be the same in this instance, putting a fighter in danger like that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Quite scary to watch really.
> 
> If it was the other way round and it was the fighter who would not release the hold, then im pretty sure he would be fined and more than likely fired. This should be the same in this instance, putting a fighter in danger like that.


if, that is, there were any sanctioning committee to even do the fining, which I doubt there is in turkey. so i guess just keep that in mind next time we're complaining about some minor assholishness from the NSAC


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

limba said:


> That explains everything. French people suck!
> 
> 
> He should be hit in the head with a baseball bat.
> ...












:cool02:


but all kidding aside. this guy have been choked himself. for a long time!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

It's easy for me to say, but I would have been over the ropes and all over that ref after about the 5th or 6th tap if I was in his OR the other corner. 

That's ******* ridiculous.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

How in the hell do you not know one of the most basic occurrences in MMA?? It's safe to say that in the entire arena at that point, he was the least qualified to referee that match.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

If I was in that guys corner I'd have have put my right hand to that refs chin with the force of 1000 suns.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

what the ****? This is the third one in how long? Kim Couture being completely out in a choke for ten extra seconds then the guy in Bellator that collapsed from standing and wasn't saved for another 10 seconds. Jesus christ.....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> what the ****? This is the third one in how long? Kim Couture being completely out in a choke for ten extra seconds then the guy in Bellator that collapsed from standing and wasn't saved for another 10 seconds. Jesus christ.....


That bellator one wasnt SO bad, he was rolling to cover even if it was sort of pathetic, and he just took some GnP that some refs might have stopped earlier. These other two were egregious to the point that these refs shouldn't be allowed to ref again.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> :cool02:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

In most fights the other fighter usually would let the ref know that his opponent is tapping. He didn't say a word. And his camp didn't kick off enough to let the ref know. The ref is obviously a retard but the blame should be shared a little more.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tyson Fury said:


> In most fights the other fighter usually would let the ref know that his opponent is tapping. He didn't say a word. And his camp didn't kick off enough to let the ref know. The ref is obviously a retard but the blame should be shared a little more.


Lolololol wtf... how should the blame be shared?? The tap is right in-front of the refs face. If someone has to tell him that then he has no business being in there.

you kno what..
actually..


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I said the blame should be shared a 'little' more. I agree, the buck stops with the ref at all times. His decision is final. And a fighter should never stop until the ref says so. But come on. The fighter on top must have felt those taps and I've seen plenty of instances where the fighter lets the ref know. 



> The tap is right in-front of the refs face. If someone has to tell him that then he has no business being in there


.

Never mentioned once that the ref _did_ have any business being in there. 

So you just like going round trying to pick apart other peoples posts with out adding anything of value yourself? Just type LoL lots of times and follow it up with some silly picture. Cool man.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think the fighter shares any blame. It's not his job to tell the ref the fighter is tapping. It's the ref's job to see it. I actually think it's a bad idea for fighters to tell refs their opponent just tapped. 

They shouldn't be influencing reffing of the fights that way. I also get annoyed when I see fighters look or yell at the ref while they've got a sub locked in or are landing GnP, trying to get the ref to stop the fight. Focus on finishing your opponent and let the ref handle the stoppages.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I don't think the fighter shares any blame. It's not his job to tell the ref the fighter is tapping. It's the ref's job to see it. I actually think it's a bad idea for fighters to tell refs their opponent just tapped.
> 
> They shouldn't be influencing reffing of the fights that way. I also get annoyed when I see fighters look or yell at the ref while they've got a sub locked in or are landing GnP, trying to get the ref to stop the fight. Focus on finishing your opponent and let the ref handle the stoppages.


Couldnt put it better.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I don't think the fighter shares any blame. It's not his job to tell the ref the fighter is tapping. It's the ref's job to see it. I actually think it's a bad idea for fighters to tell refs their opponent just tapped.
> 
> They shouldn't be influencing reffing of the fights that way. I also get annoyed when I see fighters look or yell at the ref while they've got a sub locked in or are landing GnP, trying to get the ref to stop the fight. Focus on finishing your opponent and let the ref handle the stoppages.


I understand what your saying. I know its not the fighters job to be telling the ref that his opponent is tapping. The issue im attempting to convey here is morality. When does it come in to play? Chokes are such dangerous moves that if held for a few sconds too long can cause brain damage. If I was the top fighter, I would at least give the ref a look to see what the hell hes playing at. Unless there was a underlying rivalry going on between the fighters? The top fighter doesn't even seem to notice the frantic tapping. 

That being said. I don't want to see any changes in rules or anything. There can be only one person in charge during the fight and it always has to be the ref. What I was pondering out loud was when does a fighter share any responsibilty? When his opponent is dead? Its quite dangerous this fight game, I guess that the main thing that we can take from this is that the whole regulation of refereeing has to be looked at again. Too many times over the past few years have we seen MONUMENTAL reffing mistakes. Both in major and minor fights. Referees need to be put through much more stringent tests to clarify how good these guys actually are. 

As for this ref. No more training or testing can help this dude.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought being choked out was just another thing, not a big deal at all you just go out (like a KO) until I actually had a friend choke me out. It's terrifying the first time. You're literally panicking and you think you're dying. Granted that feeling doesn't persist after you have been choked out a few times maybe? But when you tap and noone answers, the feeling surely comes back.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah that was hard to watch,.... What a fail


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont know about anyone else, but things like that would make me shit scared to fight again, well either that or i would start seriously working hard on my sub defense lol. But that ref shouldnt have a job right now, and if he does then MMA should be banned where ever that took place until its sorted out, because that is totally unacceptable. I mean what if the guy just kept on squeezing? he would be dead simple as that, its just disgusting to see that.


----------



## yalp (Jul 15, 2011)

wtf!! ridiculous!!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Man, luckily the other guy let go. That could have been seriously dangerous. Only a few seconds too much could leave irreversible brain damage or even lead to death. Chokes are no joke.


----------

